# DTG vs DIY DTG Questions



## gangsta1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am considering adding DTG to my screen printing setup for shorter runs and have a few questions before I go ahead and purchase or build a DTG printer.

When does a white base need to be printed?

How to prevent ink/head clogging issues? (Maintenance)

White ink recycle system - I wont be using it everyday so would a recycling system or ink bags be a good solution without having to print everyday?

What is the best printer (A3) to convert? I am considering the epson 1400 or 1900 but open to better suggestions.

What is the purpose of waste ink counter reset software and when would I need to use this?

A assume a CISS system is used to replace the ink with DTG textile ink?

When do garments need to be prepped with pre-treatment? 

What is reset ink channels for and when do I need to use it?

What is the waste tank for and when do i need to use it?

I am just trying to get my head around the above questions which I have been researching before I either invest a lot of money in a DTG printer or time in making one. I am happy to go the DIY route I just want to make sure that it would fit all my needs in sense of the features mentioned above.


----------



## gangsta1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone out there with a DIY DTG who can help?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

gangsta1 said:


> I am considering adding DTG to my screen printing setup for shorter runs and have a few questions before I go ahead and purchase or build a DTG printer.
> 
> When does a white base need to be printed? Anytime you are printing on a color that is darker than pastel. Or if there is white in the image.
> 
> ...


Answers above in RED.


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

A couple of different opinions than Dekay317:

Even though parts will be available for years, the R3000 has been discontinued. I would lean toward the P600.

Pretreatment is also used on light colors to help smooth down the fibers so you get a better image.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

When does a white base need to be printed?

ON ANY DARK GARMENT, IF YOU'RE PRINTING WHITE INK ON ANY GARMENT THEN YOU'LL NEED TO PRE-TREAT IT FIRST.

How to prevent ink/head clogging issues? (Maintenance)

THE PRINTER NEEDS TO BE USING A GOOD QUALITY WHITE INK THAT ISN'T PRONE TO A LOT OF SETTLEMENT AND SEPARATION. A DTG PRINTER WITH AUTO WHITE INK MANAGEMENT IS A GODSEND AND WILL SAVE YOU TIME AND MONEY 


White ink recycle system - I wont be using it everyday so would a recycling system or ink bags be a good solution without having to print everyday?

SEE ABOVE

What is the best printer (A3) to convert? I am considering the epson 1400 or 1900 but open to better suggestions.

What is the purpose of waste ink counter reset software and when would I need to use this?

A assume a CISS system is used to replace the ink with DTG textile ink?

When do garments need to be prepped with pre-treatment? 

WHEN PRINTING WHITE INK, WE DON'T USE A TREATMENT FOR LIGHTS AND USE A TWO PASS PRINTING TWO CHANNELS OF THE CMYK PER PASS.

What is reset ink channels for and when do I need to use it?

DEPENDS ON WHAT SYSTEM, MOST EPSON BASED HAVE INK CHIPS ON THE CARTS WHICH TELL HOW MUCH INK HAS BEEN USED/WHEN A CART IS CLOSE TO EXPIRING. YOU CAN GET A CHIP RESETTER

What is the waste tank for and when do i need to use it?

THE WASTE INK TAKE IS WHERE ALL THE INK FROM HEAD CLEANS ETC ENDS UP, THE PRINTER WILL USE IT AND THERE WILL BE A TIME WHEN YOU'LL HAVE TO EMPTY IT AND RESET THE CHIP.

I can't vouch for a DIY system and have no idea if they're a lot cheaper but it's sometimes worth paying more for a machine built to do just the job that isn't going to cost you in terms of downtime etc etc.


----------



## carybrief (Dec 24, 2015)

I just bought a P600 and am trying to locate refillable carts - the only ones I have found are Epson SureColor SC-P600 Bulk Ink System, Refillable Cartridge System do you know if these work? thanks!


----------

